# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/20



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Recent cool temps lowered water temps and as a result fishing really slowed. 
But the last couple days the weather?s warmed up and with it water temps and 
fishing action. Anglers reported good walleye and pike fishing that last two 
days. Cranking with #5 shad raps in firetiger, black/silver, or perch and #7 
countdowns in blue/silver or black/silver have been working well. The better 
spots have been most of Pelican Lake, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the 
smaller bays in the Flats, Mission Bay, and the ditch along Camp Grafton. 
Anglers are also reporting good fishing jigging the bridges in the evenings. 
Shore fisherman are reporting good success on pike along the Mauvee Coulee and 
it?s bridges as well as the culverts and bridges of the Flats. White bass are 
starting to show up with anglers catching them in the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, Knutson?s Bay, and Penny Bay. Cranks in blue/silver or firetiger have 
been good as well as jigs tipped with minnows. This Sunday the Lake Region 
Anglers Association will be having it?s Spring Northern Outing. Times are from 
8:30-3:30 at the Minnewaukan boat ramp. Cost is $25 and one of the anglers 
must be an anglers member. Weather last week postponed this outing. Good Luck 
and Good Fishing !!!


----------

